# Matteo Cressoni Tests Team Kolles Audi R10 TDI LMP Racer



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

News from the privateer Team Kolles continues to roll out. Following the team's confirmation of participation in the Asian Le Mans Series and that British-born Audi Sport DTM driver Oliver Jarvis will man one of their R10s in Japan, Team Kolles has now confirmed that Italian racecar driver Matteo Cressoni recently tested with the team. Read more after the jump.
* Full Story - Motorsport.com *
* Matteo Cressoni Official Website *


----------

